# Loganberry litters - silver, silver agouti, splashed



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel inspired looking at those and a trifle jealous.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Aw shucks! :gwavebw Ta Sarah!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That little 4 week old buck has a face to die for!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

SarahC said:


> I feel inspired looking at those and a trifle jealous.


Agreed! Oodles of fat little babies, Pure concentrated cute.


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

I love them! Good job! Too darn cute!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

All of them are lovely, but those silvers... STUNNING!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Those silvers are little hippos! Lovely babies!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are super mice that you have there-Congrats!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

lovely


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I LOVE the silvers! and the splashed


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks again people! I'm in a photo taking mood at the moment, so expect updates!


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Definately want updates! Lol


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

loving your silvers Heather


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Lovely mice as always Heather


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)




----------

